# finish product? lol



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

hello, 

just wanted to ask what u veterans thought would come of a pair that layed there first pair. the hen is a silver with brown bars and the cock is blue bar white flights. he has some white in his tail feathers too. any help ? thanks alot God Bless


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Sadly we cannot be of much help from your descriptions only.

Which breed are these birds? Do you have any pictures?

There are multiple genes that can cause 'brown bars'. And silver isn't an exact term, since different breeds have 'silvers' that are genetically not alike.

If you are talking homers, I would guess that the silver brown bar could be a dilute blue indigo bar. If that is the case, and the male does not have dilute in it's ancestry, you will get half blue indigo bar, and half blue bar. There are multiple genes that can cause white flights, but the simplest is an autosomal dominant. Then half the young will have white flights and half won't.

Sorry I cannot be more specific, but if you give more details or pictures, I could have a better idea what you are working with.


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

ok thank u. they are homers and I told u the wrong cock bird. no white flights. sorry. I tried to put pictures but u need a URL. any way I can email
u the pictures?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is fun to ponder..but most times you won't know till the young feather out, and then you will know by looking at them.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

a silver brown bar, sounds like he maybe means an ash red bar.


----------

